# trunk pan recommendations



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

need to replace trunk pan. Done some research on products. Ames seems to pop up most. any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## krallstar (Aug 23, 2014)

Just picked up the 7pc kit. Looks good. Metal is bare. I am about to do mine and have a few questions out here.


----------



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

me too


----------

